# Since U Sagan



## WishIWas Sagan (Jul 7, 2017)

Here's a Peter Sagan tribute + UCI protest in one music video parody. But no matter who you support, we all lost with two champs out of the TdF  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDCI89VaFwU


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Love it. Totally love it.


----------



## RagbraiNewB (May 21, 2008)

Oh, well done. All us Peto-philes are taking this badly.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Brilliant!!!!!


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

lol dedication dude


----------



## n2deep (Mar 23, 2014)

Too Funny,, Very Creative!!!


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Haha! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## stogies4life (Apr 25, 2012)

Pretty cool!


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

ROBBED!


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

What a piece of sh*t. Who is that loser who thinks he can sing but clearly can't? Horrible. 

Too bad for Peter. Cavendish is always very aggressive and wants to be in a place that he does not fit. Twas his own fault. Peter was in front, bent over, which commonly causes your elbows to bow. Cav rode into him.


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

OK, so they crucified him.


----------



## WishIWas Sagan (Jul 7, 2017)

Thanks for enjoying Since U Sagan. The ASO (The big corp that makes money from the Tour de France) isn't happy with Since U Sagan and has moved to block it worldwide. I'm flattered. Note that all of the content used in Since U Sagan has been available on YouTube and none was previously blocked by the ASO so it's appears that they're trying to control fallout from the Sagan boot. I'll do my best to fight the block because we have a lot of free time since I'm no longer spending 4-6 hrs each day watching the ASO Tour de France. 

Vive Sagan!﻿


----------



## RagbraiNewB (May 21, 2008)

where's that from? that's a great shot of what I thought had happened, the brake lever hit his forearm


----------



## Doug B (Sep 11, 2009)

Glad I got to see the video before YouTube blocked it. Well done.


----------



## harryman (Nov 14, 2014)

Aw, missed it


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

spdntrxi said:


> ROBBED!


Wow, that really shows the truth.

He was robbed, his team was robbed and his fans were robbed.


----------



## WishIWas Sagan (Jul 7, 2017)

@Harryman - I just posted a new "ASO-Free" edition. Same great Sagan, less ASO filling!

https://youtu.be/Dez-BT0H-2E


----------



## greatestalltime (Aug 20, 2012)

spdntrxi said:


> ROBBED!


Perfect shot of what many of us already knew. Where's the dudes that were segueing this wasn't the case?


----------



## harryman (Nov 14, 2014)

WishIWas Sagan said:


> @Harryman - I just posted a new "ASO-Free" edition. Same great Sagan, less ASO filling!
> 
> https://youtu.be/Dez-BT0H-2E
> 
> View attachment 319720


Bravo, you sir are my hero.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

https://cyclingtips.com/2017/12/sagan-uci-settle-legal-dispute-uci-make-changes-commissaire-system/

So the UCI has admitted it was wrong when their Cyclocross race judge kicked Peter Sagan out of the Tour.


And....



That's it.


They admitted the obvious and immediately started covering their ass saying that the Jury made the right call and did the best they could with what they had. They lied AGAIN and said there was no video footage or other angles of the crash at the time of the decision.


There is no accountability at all for the UCI, there's no judgement, no award, nothing. The only thing Bora and PS got was an admission of guilt. No restitution or remorse or anything.



> Having considered the materials submitted in the CAS proceedings, including video footage that was not available at the time when the race jury had disqualified Peter Sagan, the parties agreed that the crash was an unfortunate and unintentional race incident and that the UCI commissaires made their decision based on their best judgment in the circumstances.
> 
> On this basis, the parties agreed not to continue with the legal proceedings and to focus on the positive steps that can be taken in the future instead.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

MMsRepBike said:


> https://cyclingtips.com/2017/12/sagan-uci-settle-legal-dispute-uci-make-changes-commissaire-system/
> 
> So the UCI has admitted it was wrong when their Cyclocross race judge kicked Peter Sagan out of the Tour.
> 
> ...


Great update, thanks for posting, would rep but cannot. You might be wrong about there not being monetary compensation, though. I can't imagine them settling out of court without there being some for Bora, that's a lot of money lost when Sagan is booted from the tour early. But they may not publicly release that info.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Sounds real shady and right up the UCI's alley. Hand out some back door cash and publicly say that everyone's just friends now.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Well at least they finally admitted it. Even those of us who weren't watching the Tour after stage one saw the end of that stage and knew the decision was wrong.


----------

